# Snowboarding Rail



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You def need to get rid of those braces at the end. If you come off early your nose is going to go in there and will get caught. It's going to happen alot


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I was thinking of that, but how will I get side to side strength? So then it doesn't topple over?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Extremo said:


> You def need to get rid of those braces at the end. *When* you come off early your nose is going to go in there and will get caught. It's going to happen alot


Fixed if for you


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

EagleTalons said:


> I was thinking of that, but _how will I get side to side strength_? So then it doesn't topple over?


Snow... and you can make it look like an upside down T as well.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Even if you keep the triangle thing going but have them only go 6" above the bottom. It will reinforce it some and you can still hide it in the snow easy enough.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Even if you keep the triangle thing going but have them only go 6" above the bottom. It will reinforce it some and you can still hide it in the snow easy enough.


I was just thinking that! CHOP SAW AWAY!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep, the supports need to go. Take out the long supports and use two stacked that don't come higher then 1'. That should be enough to prevent collapse. You could also add more supports like those and cover the sides with ply wood to have a triangle box.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Instead of 3ft on the the oustide angle of the large triangle I used 20". Here is the picture.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Dubba Post! Just chopped the 20" down to 16" looks much smaller now and easy to cover with the snow. Will proceed in making all the legs look like that.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

you can take a piece of plywood and make it into a triangle to box in the gussets. That will stregnthen up those uprights a *LOT *while still allowing you to go low profile as to not get hurt.
Hope I explained that clearly....

question: how did you attach the PVC to the wood???


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you can get enough snow built up around it over the brace piece it shouldn't be a problem and it would probably add some support at the same time.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I finished it...again! Here is a picture.










Also I attached the PVC with bugle head 1 1/2 wood screws. Using a large hole in the top of the PVC to drop the screw down onto a small pilot hole in the bottom! I then cleaned up the pvc holes so there is no edge to them. Then ends have two screws by each other and there is 3 more screws down the center of the pipes.

Picture of the ends.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice thread...now I am finally inspired to actually build something with all the tools sitting around in the basement! :laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You may catch your edge on the screw holes when you board slide it.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Extremo said:


> You may catch your edge on the screw holes when you board slide it.


I'll see if it does. If it does I'll rotate those a little bit or if I get time tonight I may rotate them a little. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## PAboarder (Jan 16, 2011)

If you don't want to rotate it, you could just get some mold able epoxy stuff (like mighty putty) put it in the holes and when it dries, sand it smooth with the rail.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

PAboarder said:


> If you don't want to rotate it, you could just get some mold able epoxy stuff (like mighty putty) put it in the holes and when it dries, sand it smooth with the rail.


thats what I was gonna say or caulk. I have a feeling you'll be fine without filling the holes


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You aren't catching shit on those holes. They're fine.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I rotated the pipe! No way to catch on those pesky holes now!


----------



## JonPants (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Nice WesPants, post some picture of the finished product.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't get to set up the rail today, but I took it out to where I want to put it. I painted it with some left over paint.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

white, maybe a little hard to see on a sunny day :dunno:
I so need to make a drop in for next year


----------

